# BPC 157 healing time decreased



## MrInsensitive (Aug 30, 2021)

I want some feedback.
i’m currently in recovery from a surgery and have been continuing supplementing mk677 consistently. I’ve particularly increased my dose slightly.
last Thursday, I began 400mcg BPC157 about 3 inches above my surgery scar.
since then, my mobility has doubled.
this is my second cycle of BPC
I Have an appointment Tuesday with the doctor and I’ll learn then, how much faster, if truly any, I’ve been recovering.
research suggests that I could heal as much as twice as fast.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 30, 2021)

Keep us posted on results. This one I’m definitely interested in. Getting old sick!!! Speedy recovery bro.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 30, 2021)

Getting old suuuuucks. Haha


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2021)

Also interested to hear your level of success.

I did quite a bit of reading on peptides, but still not convinced on how effective they are.

If you heal like Wolverine from the X-Men...that would be something.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 30, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Also interested to hear your level of success.
> 
> I did quite a bit of reading on peptides, but still not convinced on how effective they are.
> 
> If you heal like Wolverine from the X-Men...that would be something.


Haha it is exciting.
I began mixing and prepping Wednesday, the day after I was released from surgery to come home. I knew this was a perfect opportunity to use this. I've had it since my last bottle I ran aprox a year ago I think.
It stings going in and sensitiveto touch for about an hour after! Maybe all water based does that?
I carefully mixed 3cc bac water into 6mg bottle of the raw peptide.
I've been hitting it with a 1/2" 27g.
But I've just read; "the deeper into the muscle the better" So I'll start using a 1" 27g.


----------



## Spear (Aug 30, 2021)

That's pretty amazing to hear. I've heard pretty much nothing but awesome things about BPC-157 and TB-500. Looking forward to hearing what the doc says.

Deeper into the muscle, typically the less painful it is.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks spear!
I've got access to this and TB500 now. I can vouch for the quality but the price of a vial (5mg) is around $60 and apparently you need roughly 8mg week one and like 2mg EOD. all while running bpc. I've kept reading that they go hand in hand complimenting one another. Super interesting.
I believe tb400 is the same thing asThymosin beta 4? Which is tb500. 
Just wanting to make sure we're talking about the same thing. 
Have you or any one you know have experience with peptides?


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 30, 2021)

I just started BPC 157 Saturday night
I’m doing 500mcg am and pm. I’m going intramuscular around my tricep injury.

Sure seems to be helping already. No way to know though. Yep


----------



## Spear (Aug 30, 2021)

Sorry, I wrote 400 because I was thinking of thymosin beta 4, we are talking about the same thing. I have used a number of peptides in my day. Positive results from everything that i've tried!


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

I had good luck with BPC 157 on a nagging shoulder issue. It took about 6-8 weeks of 250-400mcg/day. That stuff is expensive.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Aug 31, 2021)

Yea its expensive. But if you could afford a couple vials of tb500 and bpc to run for 6 weeks, I’ve read it’s second to none. It makes us heal beyond our natural capabilities, even regrowing nerves and new veins new tissues. 
that was my biggest result from my first cycle. I grew a new vein out of a larger vein lol. I was pretty stoked.

have you experience with igf1? I want to try that one.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't think it's expensive considering the price of what it's competing with. HGH, platelet rich plasma, stem cell treatment, ECT.

It's a bargain.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 31, 2021)

Care to share where u got it ? Science.bio?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes sir. Science.bio. I always use them for all sarms and those peptides. Im even considering buying a couple G's of CBD.
Anyone have any reviews from experience with running CBD. I've read conflicting articles.

So I went to my doc today. He did say I've healed really fast. He released me to go back to the gym and work. That's crazy. I can't believe a couple 4 days of BPC and I've literally healed like wolverine. I wish I had tb500 with it tho.

I've also been told by some reliable ppl that after a hard blast, it's extremely beneficial to run bpc and ostarine.
What say you?


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 1, 2021)

I got mine from canlab. Very happy so far. Just been using since Saturday and huge improvement!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Yes sir. Science.bio. I always use them for all sarms and those peptides. Im even considering buying a couple G's of CBD.
> Anyone have any reviews from experience with running CBD. I've read conflicting articles.
> 
> So I went to my doc today. He did say I've healed really fast. He released me to go back to the gym and work. That's crazy. I can't believe a couple 4 days of BPC and I've literally healed like wolverine. I wish I had tb500 with it tho.
> ...


After a really hard blast, it's extremely beneficial to let the body take a break from any hormones aside from a TRT dose of testosterone. While ostarine is mild, it still creates androgen loads and will mess with bio markers.

Take time off.. you'll grow better during your next blast IMO.

That's just my opinion, let's see what others chime in with.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

Send0 bro. I appreciate your comments and I will do that. Thank you. I’ve read that too actually and you already know I trust your judgment. 
I’ll take a break.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

Question, how hard can I go you think? I’ve done back tonight and my bicep isn’t really hurting but it’s tender. Really been focusing on lats without pumping up the bi’s. It’s harder than it sounds. 
live been off for over a week now From lifting. I feel fantastic and my back has a good pump. I even tried the chest press machine. Just to see if it hurt. It didn’t. 
but I don’t wanna mess up and wind up out even longer.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Question, how hard can I go you think? I’ve done back tonight and my bicep isn’t really hurting but it’s tender. Really been focusing on lats without pumping up the bi’s. It’s harder than it sounds.
> live been off for over a week now From lifting. I feel fantastic and my back has a good pump. I even tried the chest press machine. Just to see if it hurt. It didn’t.
> but I don’t wanna mess up and wind up out even longer.


I say go by how it feels. You're right it is hard to keep biceps out of the exercise sometimes, and especially as you start nearing fatigue/failure. 

Using lat pull down as an example, I think however much weight you can do with proper form without depending on the leg hold down *might* be a safe amount?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

Let's call it 60% of your normal working weight. So focus on the contraction/pause and slow negatives to make the most of it.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

Ohhh that sounds amazing Send0 that’s good, negatives I’ve ignored too many times. I’m gonna fix that. Thank you.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

Is this for the surgery you had done for that pseudo abscess thing? Yeah, I'm probably being ultra conservative... but if it's for that abscess then I can't imagine it will be very long until you are fully healed. So might as well stay light to be safe and do the slow contractions with intense pauses at the concentric portion of the motion.

If you want to make it really painful, but light, then you could also turn this into a giant set in addition to the slow negative + pauses.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

DUDE!!! THIS IS BS!!! I got my stitches out and doc said i could lift. Got out of the shower and it just started opening up and gushing blood. 
I'm at the ER now. AGAIN!! this sucks.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

Here we go again.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 1, 2021)

Man, that sucks. The stitches obviously weren't ready to come out :^ /


----------



## CJ (Sep 1, 2021)

That blows!!!


----------



## 69nites (Sep 1, 2021)

He just didn't understand the level of healing required to retain the guns.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

Haha you guys are awesome! I said the same thing. It just wasnt ready I guess.
it didnt open until after I was done lifting and I had just stepped out of the shower, I look down and it’s gushing. Wide open.
i spent about 3 hours at the ER just for them to clean it and put starry strips over it. I could have done that if I’d have known that’s all I needed.
they did put me back on antibiotics. This cost me $250 for this visit. That’s the worst part.. 
just woke up. This is what it looks like now.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 1, 2021)

So not exactly Wolverine level super healing.

How many weeks with BPC 157?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 1, 2021)

I've been on bpc almost a week. So I guess not enough time. But the doc took stitches out and said it's healed faster than expected. 
I'm still bleeding. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 1, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I've been on bpc almost a week. So I guess not enough time. But the doc took stitches out and said it's healed faster than expected.
> I'm still bleeding. I don't know what to do.


If it were me I would wait until it was scar tissue.

I think the BPC 157 will probably help, just needs a little more time.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 2, 2021)

I like Ostarine but I would not run it after a cycle or blast.  
The marketing is kinda silly in that you’ll see Ostarine recommended for a CUT after using Rad or Lig for a bulk.   
Just like you wouldn’t run an anabolic cut cycle right after a bulk cycle necessarily without a break, likewise you wouldn’t run Ostarine after a cycle.  
I imagine some will disagree with me here and say “sure you can go from a bulk to a cut” but personally i try to take at least a month of cruising in between cycles.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2021)

I gotta say on my 6th day of BPC 157, it’s been a miracle compound for me. Tricep healing nicely. Now just gotta be careful not to go crazy


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I gotta say on my 6th day of BPC 157, it’s been a miracle compound for me. Tricep healing nicely. Now just gotta be careful not to go crazy


...and the collagen probably don't hurt none either!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> ...and the collagen probably don't hurt none either!


Collagen is a good staple, especially for those of us getting older in years.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Collagen is a good staple, especially for those of us getting older in years.



Plus it's protein...bonus!

I can barely get by without my walker and my processed cheese.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> ...and the collagen probably don't hurt none either!



Yes! 100% satisfied with that collagen 

This injury started around July 4
It wouldnt get better with time off, taking it easy, training light… 
Added the collagen and it really improved in a few weeks. Really, it improved so well I got greedy and reinjured it. I thought I had really messed it up. Then I added some megadoses of BPC.

Now I have learned my lesson! I’m not Dorian Yates and I never will be. So I gotta cut that “one more rep” crap out! 🤣


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 2, 2021)

Please forgive the slight thread hijack fellas, but those of you who supplement with collagen, to you have a favorite brand/type? I'd like to add this into my supplement mix to see if it helps with skin elasticity and wrinkle prevention. SPF and avoiding sun exposure has worked a treat for a few decades, but I like that collagen has the dual benefit of helping stave off future old lady joints, too.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Please forgive the slight thread hijack fellas, but those of you who supplement with collagen, to you have a favorite brand/type? I'd like to add this into my supplement mix to see if it helps with skin elasticity and wrinkle prevention. SPF and avoiding sun exposure has worked a treat for a few decades, but I like that collagen has the dual benefit of helping stave off future old lady joints, too.


This is what I recommended to him:



			https://www.amazon.com/Collagen-Peptides-Grass-Fed-Certified-Friendly/dp/B00XQ2XGAA
		


...and actually if you read some of the reviews, women seem to really love it too because it helps things like skin, hair, and nails!

Also lots of women on YouTube ranting and raving about it!


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 2, 2021)

@DesertRose  yep that stuff Skullcrusher linked. 

I mix it in my coffee in the morning. Good stuff.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks @Skullcrusher and @Jonjon, appreciate it!


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Please forgive the slight thread hijack fellas, but those of you who supplement with collagen, to you have a favorite brand/type? I'd like to add this into my supplement mix to see if it helps with skin elasticity and wrinkle prevention. SPF and avoiding sun exposure has worked a treat for a few decades, but I like that collagen has the dual benefit of helping stave off future old lady joints, too.


In addition to the above, I use bone broth to cook all my rice, both chicken and beef.

I've also used inexpensive gelatin packets in my coffee. You can find these at a supermarket, usually next to the Jello.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> In addition to the above, I use bone broth to cook all my rice, both chicken and beef.
> 
> I've also used inexpensive gelatin packets in my coffee. You can find these at a supermarket, usually next to the Jello.



Homemade bone broth is unreal; really great idea to use it for cooking rice, never thought of trying that!

My Instant Pot was well worth the cost just for the perfect bone broth and hardboiled eggs alone.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 3, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I've been on bpc almost a week. So I guess not enough time. But the doc took stitches out and said it's healed faster than expected.
> I'm still bleeding. I don't know what to do.


Dude took the term "skin splitting pumps" literally.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't have any experience with peptides. HGH all day. I have a few of my guys who have had so so success with different products and I've been hearing more and more about TB500 and BPC157(lots about BPC157). I'm convinced that its all about the supplier and his products. Reputable source as usual is what its all about and trusting that source.
A friend/associate of mine emailed me a while back after having surgery and having stepped away from his usual peptide source. He tried a guy who is popular in the Community and it made all the difference in the world. He told me he could literally feel the BPC157 working on his lower back that has been fucking with him forever. All about your source and trusting him and his product. 
I almost f'ed up and named a private source. I did that once before. @Jin put me in time out. And they said I wasn't teachable!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks again for the collagen recommendation, @Skullcrusher.

Amazon is running 40% off your first S&S order of *Zhou Collagen Peptides Hydrolyzed Powder 18oz*, and it's got the bonus of being from grass-fed, hormone-free, pasture-raised bovine. It's only $0.87/oz after the 40%, which is a steal based on typical prices. Just a heads-up if anyone else is looking to source collagen in the near future!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 3, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Thanks again for the collagen recommendation, @Skullcrusher.
> 
> Amazon is running 40% off your first S&S order of *Zhou Collagen Peptides Hydrolyzed Powder 18oz*, and it's got the bonus of being from grass-fed, hormone-free, pasture-raised bovine. It's only $0.87/oz after the 40%, which is a steal based on typical prices. Just a heads-up if anyone else is looking to source collagen in the near future!


Sports Research unfalvored mixes really well into water, coffee, juice, protein shakes, just about anything really. No taste.

However, that is a great deal. I especially like that it is grass fed and hormone free. Just hope it mixes up good for you and tastes okay.

I use Muscle Feast for Whey Protein Isolate. It is expensive, but it is always the best quality. It is also grass fed and hormone free. Right now they are having a labor day special...



			https://bit.ly/3h30i7z
		


Or if you or anyone else ever wants to order less I have a referral link where we can both save $5.00.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sports Research unfalvored mixes really well into water, coffee, juice, protein shakes, just about anything really. No taste.
> 
> However, that is a great deal. I especially like that it is grass fed and hormone free. Just hope it mixes up good for you and tastes okay.



I'll definitely let you know! Planning on mixing it into hot coffee with a frother/blender since I've read it has the potential to clump in cold drinks. Hoping it's truly unflavored too.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 3, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I'll definitely let you know! Planning on mixing it into hot coffee with a frother/blender since I've read it has the potential to clump in cold drinks. Hoping it's truly unflavored too.


Yes, please let us know! 

If it is good I may make the switch myself!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yes, please let us know!
> 
> If it is good I may make the switch myself!



Skull, good news: the Zhou collagen arrived today, and it mixed pretty well into coffee after about 10 seconds or so with my frother; would probably mix decently with a whisk as well. No detectable flavor, and it's giving my coffee a nice richness, kind of like a lighter version of bulletproof coffee. I dig it!

Love that there's 10g protein per serving and a nice amino acid profile. I'll probably only use it in coffee for the time being, but if I get back into protein shakes, I'll throw it in there as well. Great recommendation!


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Please forgive the slight thread hijack fellas, but those of you who supplement with collagen, to you have a favorite brand/type? I'd like to add this into my supplement mix to see if it helps with skin elasticity and wrinkle prevention. SPF and avoiding sun exposure has worked a treat for a few decades, but I like that collagen has the dual benefit of helping stave off future old lady joints, too.


I ran regularly in the salon and in the sun. 
Tanning, booty shorts, shaving, protein shakes, red meat, steroids, chewing tobacco, are all part of the lifestyle. Most of them do not contribute to our longevity.  
Collagen is found in many foods but I would like to listen to your experience with it after a few months. I have heard it prevents arthritis.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 5, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Skull, good news: the Zhou collagen arrived today, and it mixed pretty well into coffee after about 10 seconds or so with my frother; would probably mix decently with a whisk as well. No detectable flavor, and it's giving my coffee a nice richness, kind of like a lighter version of bulletproof coffee. I dig it!
> 
> Love that there's 10g protein per serving and a nice amino acid profile. I'll probably only use it in coffee for the time being, but if I get back into protein shakes, I'll throw it in there as well. Great recommendation!


Awesome, thank you for letting us know!


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 9, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> This is what I recommended to him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I've been using for the past 5-6 months too.


----------



## Lee11 (Sep 29, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> That's what I've been using for the past 5-6 months too.


I have some of this in the cabinet as well.

How long does it take for the BPC 157 to start working?


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 29, 2021)

Lee11 said:


> I have some of this in the cabinet as well.
> 
> How long does it take for the BPC 157 to start working?


I would think it starts working right away but total relief can take quite a while. 6-8 week regimens are pretty common I think. Of course it depends on the injury and severity.


----------

